# Prayer and Counsel



## JesusIsLord (Nov 23, 2016)

Brothers, I am experiencing overwhelming despair. My wife has had many problems with her stomach and that has come with alot of pain and hospital visits. Today she had another episode of pain and I became overwhelmed with her pain. I have spiraled into despairing about God and his goodness. I am overwhelmed with how much pain there is in this world. Im trying to find comfort in Gods word but find none. I ask for prayer for my bride and I. I cant seem to find hope in this.


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 23, 2016)

Praying!
We have all been there to one degree or another wondering if God is good. And if you can't feel Him try to realize he is so close to you right now.
http://biblehub.com/psalms/34-18.htm


----------



## Afterthought (Nov 24, 2016)

If you have time, I have found this sermon encouraging (it is not really 87 minutes long, but more like 50; they accidentally recorded the afternoon service at the end) and perhaps you will too: http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=111216179426


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Dachaser (Nov 24, 2016)

Stay in the Bible and prayer, but also make sure that both of you reach out to your cell group, or to close Christian friends who will share the pain with you!

Worst thingto do is disconnect from God and His family during these times...


----------



## py3ak (Nov 24, 2016)

Pablo, I am praying for you and your wife in this.

There is a lot of pain in the world - C.S. Lewis had a reason to write _The Problem of Pain_. One of the things my wife and I have found helpful to keep in mind is that God did not refuse to bear the cost of that. God the Son assumed a true human nature, body and soul, that was capable of pain, grief, and great distress. In that way it became clear how truly Isaiah remarked that "in all their afflictions, he was afflicted." The burden of suffering is not one you are called upon to bear alone, but one that we carry in communion with our Saviour.


----------



## Berean (Nov 25, 2016)

Praying for you and your bride, Pablo. I'm sorry for the pain you're experiencing.


----------

